

IOS 6 and Facebook deep integration : creepy? - jman1

Does any body see any issues with that? Things could be worse from a privacy perspective: a Facebook OS. But the bigger question is is this the right direction for us as a society ? Is this the right direction for capitalism. The argument should be looked from both sides.
======
tsurantino
I actually just don't get why, architecturally, a platform should have any
incentive (besides business) to favour this app or that app.

You can see how this becomes complicated when Twitter & FB both recieved
integration, as they both directly compete with each other in a number of
spaces.

This kind of deep integration should've been done at an API level, where the
user has more control over what kind of apps _are_ deeply integrated, rather
than the closed system that Apple supports.

------
shadesandcolour
What are your arguments against it? As a society I don't think that it affects
us. We're simply taking things that people already did on Facebook and making
them easier to do. Facebook exposed all of this through their API so there
were plenty of apps implementing this anyways. It's just one less layer.

In terms of capitalism, I suppose that remains to be seen...

~~~
jman1
Well one argument against it is privacy. by companies zeroing in on the source
of the information and coupled with critical mass consumers don't really have
a choice unless being a total outcast. Between apple and Facebook they know a
lot about you and your habits in return for giving you a place to upload
pictures and throw cows at your friends. Besides the occaisonal desIre to
voyeur.

From a business perspective the platform gives an opportunity to use
InfOrmation creatively and develop products and sell them. I don't see how
such a personal information based business model can sustain for two decades
unless it's ok for us as a society to live as a statistic because of the sheer
amont of data that has been created and analyzed on individuals and groups.

------
Donito
It's been on Windows Phone for over a year and it's the best thing ever :) Not
creepy at all, but rather highly practical.

